# Mara X OPV re-route mod: 3 alternatives (with illustrations)



## Doram

This message is to complement the original re-rout OPV discharge mod. It details 3 alternatives for the mod, and adds illustrations to make it clearer. The original post is here:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/55806-mara-x-redirect-opv-discharge-water-from-drip-tray-to-re-use-%E2%80%93-easy-mod-instructions-with-pics?do=embed

This is a collaborate effort, so huge thanks go to everyone who contributed and shared information, ideas and experiences!

Basically, we have 3 alternatives to the mod, as shown below. I included animations within the descriptions, and still versions at the bottom.
[The illustrations are showing: 1) Original stock configuration; 2) Simplest mod - OPV to tank; 3) Full mod with two added 3-way connectors; and 4) Full mode with existing connectors].

*1. Simplest option: OPV goes back to tank*

The Tube from the OPV goes to the tank. The remaining entry on the X connector needs to be blocked (or replaced with a 3-way connector). some prefer this option because they report a change in the noise from the machine with the full mod. Others haven't noticed a change in noise or are not bothered by it and prefer the full mod:










*2. Full (Original) mod: requires two added 3-way connectors*

The 4-way connector is replace with a new 3-way connector, and a second new 3-way connector is used to connect the OPV tube to the pump inlet:










*3. Full mode using only existing connectors (no extra parts needed)*

This version is similar to the original full mode, only instead of replacing the 4-way connector, it cleverly moves an existing 3-way connector to create the exact same result without any extra parts:










*In case those animations are not easy enough to follow, here are the non-moving versions:*


----------



## Doram

Doram said:


> 1. Simplest option: OPV goes back to tank


 Can't edit the original post, so a couple of corrections:

1. For the simplest option of re-routing OPV to the tank, I forgot to mention that this would require cutting a small groove at the top of the plastic water tank - to make room for the OPV discharge tube so the lid can sit flush on the tank.
Also for the simple mod - the port where the OPV discharge tube was connected to the X (4-way connector) either needs to be plugged, or alternatively the 4 way connector can be replaced with a 3-way (Y) connector.

2. On the illustration for option 2 (original mod), the headline says "Original mod with new X and Y connectors" - it should have read: "with new T and Y connectors" (it doesn't matter if the shape is T or Y, but the 2 new connectors are 3-way each).

3. It's a collaborative effort (not collaborate). 🙂


----------



## MisterH1337

@Doram Found a video of someone that got his machine from his retailer modded like your "option 3" suggestion






Really helps to wrap my head around it


----------



## Doram

MisterH1337 said:


> @Doram Found a video of someone that got his machine from his retailer modded like your "option 3" suggestion


 Yep, that's the report about how they were shipped to customers in Australia. I think the conclusion was that it was done by the local retailer, but not sure if there was confirmation of that.


----------

